# 2010 performance



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

Any one shot one of the 2010 bows, any make, what do you think


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

i'm hoping to try out a few at Seppie's on friday......i cant wait.....going straight there from the airport


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Magnum*

Pleeaassee let us know what you think after you shot them! Thanks


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

And shoot as many as possible, don't hold back


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

haha! i got the whole afternoon there........


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

That is just wrong, enjoy it and we are waiting for a full report:darkbeer:


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

I have shot the Alphaburner and bought it. I previously owned a Vulcan, the Alphaburner shoots like a Vulcan on steroids.

Alphamax 32, 80lb
Spot Hogg - Hunter Hogg It
Fuse Stabilizer
Fuse Quiver
Limb Driver Rest,

New Setup:

Hoyt Alphaburner 70lb, 28inch
Spot Hogg - Hunter Hogg It sight
Fuse Quiver
Fuse Stabilizer
Limb Driver Rest

Chrono on Alphaburner 65lbs-280fps, 70lbs-290fps with 428gr Easton Nano Arrow.


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

superga said:


> I have shot the Alphaburner and bought it. I previously owned a Vulcan, the Alphaburner shoots like a Vulcan on steroids.
> 
> Alphamax 32, 80lb
> Spot Hogg - Hunter Hogg It
> ...


How did it hold, and how was the draw?


----------



## Hoythntr96 (Oct 6, 2009)

*2010 bows*

I went to my local pro shop tonight. just got back. i shot the new mathews z7, the hoyt maxxis and the elite z28. the z7 draw was a little harsh but not much. shooting 290fps at 29" and 60lbs. the hand shock was not bad and it was pretty quiet. the maxxis was also a little harsh and was pretty fast too. the elite was nice and smooth and was real fast. all were real cool. its amazing to see how technology has advanced.


----------

